# Maggie due 2/2 - Its a girl... um girlS



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I am soo excited to see what Maggie has  Dying to see if she will throw color. She is my only unregistered doe, so I have no idea if she has any colored background. She is traditional but with specks of red all throughout her coat. She had one caped buckling and one traditional when bred to a trad commercial buck last kidding.
Her ligaments are just starting to loosen today  Her bag is pretty big already, but still has some filling. She is bred to our spotted headed buck that we sold shortly after breeding her. Shes sure not the prettiest goat, but she sure is a good momma.
Heres Maggie Moo last week








Here is the buck she is bred to


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

Wow! she is really big. I really like her head(all brown with a white star) and how it looks like she is smiling or posing for the camera.
Happy kidding!!

Is that buck Hottie's brother?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

Yes that is Hottie's brother. Its does look like she is posing and smiling, didn't really notice til you said so lol.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

Can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

Can't wait.... it is just around the corner... :thumb:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

boy Maggie Moo is Huge! and I just love the color of your buck  Cant wait to see what you get 2 onder:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

She's beautiful! What a nice looking buck too! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

She's really pretty! Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

I bet theres 3 in there! She sure is a deep girl!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

I can't wait to see what she gives you. I hope its another spotted doeling.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

My husband and I have bets when she is going to kid. I have wednesday, he has sunday. He is probably right, she will probably go longer because I want to see them so bad lol.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

can't wait to see the kids! That was the buck that I really liked!! Maggie Moo sure is a pretty girl too!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

I think I might win, or at least be closer lol. She is looking pretty miserable. She didn't come out to eat breakfast this morning but did eat in a seperate dish I gave her inside. When I went to just check on her, she was just standing there staring at the wall. And is incredibly groutchy, doesn't want any of the kids even near her. She was pretty ticked off that I tried to touch her and went running out of the barn, she is usually all over me rubbing her face and wanting attention. Her udder is not quite as full as her last kidding, no disharge, but she sure is posty and sunken in. I think its funny everyone is saying she is so pretty, I think shes a pretty homely doe lol. I still love her to peices though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

She is looking quite close... :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

she is big!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

She's looking good! :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

looks very soon.. very very soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

Awww how exciting! Babies soon! And I don't think she is homely looking at all!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

not at all she is a very lovely doe. However, she does look miserable :laugh: can't wait to see the babies!!! :leap:

oh and.....man her udder is huge!! :shocked: I guess I am just used to seeing the dairy goat pictures with the big udders-not every day you see a boer w/such a big udder.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

WOW is that udder huge! I bet she goes really soon!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

Her udder has gotten even bigger throughout the day, its pretty strutted now. Still nothing going on though.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

Sounds soon though :thumb:


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

Strutted udder---babies really soon!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

Any babies yet?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

My bet is she will go tomorrow. Either that or you win on your bet if she goes tonight.
I am betting that you both loose  .
Have you and your hubby decided what the winning prize is?
You win=dappled doe
He win= (-something from the mens shop-)
:wink:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

You are probably right Jesse, not really looking like shes going to kid today. No prize here, maybe I will make him clean the horse pasture if he looses lol.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

Maggie was pretty restless this morning when I checked on her, pawing, doing the flehmen thing, touching her nose to her belly. Her sides have really dropped, she looks pretty sunkin in at her flanks. She did go outside when I fed, but just stood by the feeder touching her nose to it then back in the barn by herself. She was doing the same thing with her hay in the early morning. Her udder is pretty huge, she is so irritated with the other does' babies, they see that and come running to her ready to nurse lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

sound soon!!!! :leap:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

Who knows if she will kid soon, but she might have a whole dug to china by the end of the day.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*



Maggie said:


> Who knows if she will kid soon, but she might have a whole dug to china by the end of the day.


 :ROFL: haha poor thing. Hope all goes well!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*



Maggie said:


> Who knows if she will kid soon, but she might have a whole dug to china by the end of the day.


LOL!!!!!

And I can just picture those babies with her udder and her irritation LOL


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

Heres her udder today, then the pic from the other day. I can't tell if I am just imagining it bigger? She keeps psyching me out, she acts like she is getting ready and even starting to talk to her belly, then shes out grazing :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

It's bigger...and she may just wait til late tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

Haha I know, I'm just impatient! Is that first pic showing up sideways for you?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

Looks bigger to me too! Don't ya love when you 'think' it has changed but just not sure? 
Hopefully babies tonight!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

The pic is upright...and she looks posty in the first pic


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

Maggie is starting to sound the alarm! She did this her last kidding too, was wondering if she'd do the same, she just screams and screams until you go and sit with her. My poor husband had to sit with her all day long her last kidding to she'd be happy, she didn't kid until late in the evening either lol. I guess she wants to be sure no one misses her kids coming! 
Okay now I am getting excited :leap:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

:leap: Yeah! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

Looks like its gonna be a race to see who get Groundhog Day babies first...Maggie or Binkey!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

My quick reply is not showing up. I'll try again. Sorry if this should be its own topic, and sorry if it sounds like a dumb question, but can someone elaborate on what "posty" means? With the 2 pics above it would be a good illustration for me to learn from. I know it has to do with how they stand but thats about it! Thanks, and good luck Maggie! Will be watching for the birth announcement!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

amy... heres a topic all about "posty" viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3422


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*



liz said:


> amy... heres a topic all about "posty" viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3422


Thanks Liz - that is very helpful to me, as I'm not the best judge yet of ligs. Any clues I can get to narrow down delivery are helpful. (I guess I should have thought to search "posty" on TGS!)


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2*

YAY!!!! I hope you have some kids soon.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Maggie due 2/2 - Its a girl!*

Maggie had a little doeling this morning right before 1 am. I had finally decided to go to bed and set my alarm for 1:30. Woke up hearing Maggie hollering, by the time I made it downstairs she was cleaning off this little girl.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay I was not expecting this... I sat there for an hour and half with her, came up for a bit, then went back down and 20 minutes to see if she had passed the placenta yet and she starts contracting again... and surprise another doeling!! She is a beautiful spotted headed girl, but unfortunately her she has an aweful parrot mouth  She seems like she is eating okay, going to run down to check on her again before trying to get some sleep this morning.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations!!!! adorable baby girls too :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww they are really adorable! Congrats on doelings! The last one born, can her mouth correct itself as she matures, or is it something she'll always deal with? Hopefully it doesn't affect her ability to nurse/eat because she sure is adorable


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Yeah for babies!!! Hope the second one does ok nursing! Beautiful chocolate markings (it looks from the pics).


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats!! They are adorable!!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks! I don't know if the parrot mouth will get any better, I doubt it. Maggie is being a good momma, a little over bearing. She doesn't want them to sleep, she keeps pawing at them to get up lol. They were both really active when I got back up this morning to check on them. I need to go milk Maggie though, she has waaaay too much milk, her udder is too tight and shes uncomfortable.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute girls :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww I bet that's why she was pawing at them! Get up and drink this milk kids, now! LOL


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats! I just wanted to mention that Pat Coleby in Natural Goat Care says parrot mouth is sometimes due to a deficiency that dolomite can correct. Dolomite is calcium and magnesium. Hoegger sells it in 5 pound bags.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, congrats. Those are beautiful girls.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Milkmaid, is that something you feed to the does before kidding? Or something you give to the kids?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Well...I went back and read the section in the book. She says deformities that are present at birth are *probably* hereditary.
Not sure about your question...as far as I know dolomite is safe for goats of any age, but I've never given it to young kids. It's just a powdered limestone that has 1 part magnesium to 2 parts calcium.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay thank you!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

No problem. Your doelings are utterly adorable; I love the extensive brown on the first one and the white spots on the second one's head!  And of course the floppy ears are always irresistible!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable....girls .....that is fantastic.... :thumb: :clap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very pretty girls!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice kids but I am sorry about the spotted kid's mouth. I really like the paint doeling though.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They are sooo cute! I had a kid one time with a parrot mouth, hers never got better but she didn't have any problems nursing or eating. I've heard that it is hereditary, so you probably don't want to repeat this breeding.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

ptgoats45- thats what I saw too after researching it. It is apparently recessive and both parents have to have it for it to show up. Maggie's first twins were fine. Shes my only unregistered doe, so don't really have any history on her


----------

